
Apple Sued Over Not Letting Customers Disable Two-Factor Auth After Two Weeks - sahin-boydas
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/02/09/apple-two-factor-authentication-lawsuit/
======
1over137
Just yesterday I got this email from Apple:

\--- In an effort to keep your account more secure, two-factor authentication
will be required to sign in to your Apple Developer account and Certificates,
Identifiers & Profiles starting February 27, 2019. This extra layer of
security for your Apple ID helps ensure that you're the only person who can
access your account. If you haven't already enabled two-factor authentication
for your Apple ID, please learn more and update your security settings.

If you have any questions, contact us.

Best regards, Apple Developer Relations \---

They seem determined to make it harder and harder to do anything without tying
an Apple ID into everything. :(

------
ackfoo
I have signed up for this one. I do not believe it is frivolous as Macrumors
asserts. This is a big problem for me as an Apple Developer. I enabled two-
factor by accident during one of my frequent reinstalls and I did not get
around to trying to turn it off until 3 weeks later—one week too late.

I maintain a large number of older IOS devices for testing my apps. They do
not cache the trust information, so they require two-factor at every login. I
also reinstall MacOS frequently so I can convert legacy code out of old
versions of Xcode, requiring various old versions of MacOS. Two-factor is
kicking my butt every day.

I talked to Apple support, but they told me to get stuffed. You would think
they would treat their developers a bit better.

I recently bought a new Samsung tablet.

~~~
colejohnson66
Is it not possible to run an older version of macOS in an emulator?

